# PHOTOSHOP CS 6 PUBLIC BETA RELEASED



## Astro (Mar 22, 2012)

http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/photoshopcs6.html


----------



## Harry Muff (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks dude.




This is looking pretty final then. No "Un-blur" tool in this version. 6.5? 7?


----------



## ruuneos (Mar 29, 2012)

Waiting for full release, so sweeeet


----------



## JR (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks. Will load it tonight to try it out!


----------



## Renato (Apr 17, 2012)

Can it read 5D MKIII RAW files?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 18, 2012)

Renato said:


> Can it read 5D MKIII RAW files?


 
No


----------



## Renato (Apr 18, 2012)

Any idea when Photoshop will have an updated rawplugin for 5D MIII?


----------



## ruuneos (May 20, 2012)

*Camera Raw 6.7 Update*
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=5371

*Support for the following cameras has been added in this update.*

- Canon EOS 1D X
- Canon 5D Mark III
- Canon PowerShot G1 X
- Canon PowerShot S100V
- Fuji FinePix F505EXR
- Fuji FinePix F605EXR
- Fuji FinePix F770EXR
- Fuji FinePix F775EXR
- Fuji FinePix HS30EXR
- Fuji FinePix HS33EXR
- Fuji FinePix X-S1
- Nikon D4
- Nikon D800
- Nikon D800E
- Olympus E-M5
- Pentax K-01
- Samsung NX20
- Samsung NX210
- Samsung NX1000
- Sony Alpha NEX-VG20
- Sony SLT-A57

*For Adobe Creative Suite 5 or Photoshop CS5 software.*


----------

